# Is this Green Spot?



## NathanG (20 Jan 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/u53Dd9e5yXUWyGaW6

Noticed it a few days ago but it was quite small. Done a bit of research but still unsure if its green algae or green spot. If there is any difference. 

Tank is about 45 days old with carpet about 30 days in. High light with high co2.

Everything seems normal but not done a water test yet.

Is this something i should treat with Hydrogen Peroxide 3%?

Thanks


----------



## three-fingers (20 Jan 2017)

That is certainly a green spot of algae, maybe not the exact same species as GSA, but it doesn't really matter which species it is. Why not just scrub it off?


----------



## NathanG (20 Jan 2017)

Thanks. I was wondering if the best idea was to use H202 and scrub to prevent it coming back? I'll see how it goes with just a regular scrub tomorrow during WC.


----------



## three-fingers (20 Jan 2017)

Using H2O2 won't prevent it coming back, if the conditions are right it will just grow again.  You can try and "spot dose" H2O2 if you already have it handy and don't want to scrub it, but scrubbing is more effective and safer (no risk of incorrectly dosing and damaging plants).

Just scrub it and wait for the tank to mature and plants to grow in more, you can try reducing the light too.

Nice tank btw .


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





three-fingers said:


> Using H2O2 won't prevent it coming back, if the conditions are right it will just grow again.


That is the one. You could get snails to graze the rock, I have Red Ramshorn, but other people, with harder water, will use Nerites etc.

Basically if you have nutrients and light plants will grow, and that is just a plant you don't want. Personally I would want the biofilm to cover the rock, and make it look less unnatural.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NathanG (21 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,That is the one. You could get snails to graze the rock, I have Red Ramshorn, but other people, with harder water, will use Nerites etc.
> 
> Basically if you have nutrients and light plants will grow, and that is just a plant you don't want. Personally I would want the biofilm to cover the rock, and make it look less unnatural.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yeh i don't mind the look especially when it fills the rocks completely. I guess if it's not harmful and the shrimp im adding will keep it in check it will look nice. Cheers



three-fingers said:


> Using H2O2 won't prevent it coming back, if the conditions are right it will just grow again.  You can try and "spot dose" H2O2 if you already have it handy and don't want to scrub it, but scrubbing is more effective and safer (no risk of incorrectly dosing and damaging plants).
> 
> Just scrub it and wait for the tank to mature and plants to grow in more, you can try reducing the light too.
> 
> Nice tank btw .



Thanks, still early days yet. Need my other plants but not decided yet tbh. Will probably leave the algae for now and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





NathanG said:


> I guess if it's not harmful and the shrimp im adding will keep it in check it will look nice.


It is difficult to control the Green Algae (<"Viridiplanta">), because they have the same pigments and basic physiology as all the other plants (Mosses, Ferns and Higher plants).

In nature a hard surface, like a rock, provides a physical support for all sorts of "biofilm", which is then grazed by a variety of organisms (such as snails and shrimps). If you supply nutrients and light, and you don't want biofilm, you have to either have an "in tank cleaning crew", or you have to remove the biofilm by physical, or chemical, means.

I would love this wood in one of my tanks (from <"is it weird....">) or from <"Algae heritage">









cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (21 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,It is difficult to control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is indeed but not only to get rid of it.. I have this one growing and dissapearing in my low tech tank.. It pops up somewhere and a few months later it is reducing or completely gone again.. Everytime i see it i'm hopping to get something like that on the above picture..  Darn stuff, i have no idea why.. Might be the shrimps like it beter if it is aged enough and than eat it all..


----------



## AnhBui (23 Jan 2017)

dw1305 said:


> If you supply nutrients and light, and you don't want biofilm, you have to either have an "in tank cleaning crew", or you have to remove the biofilm by physical, or chemical, means.



Golden longfin pleco is a pefect candidate for cleaning this type of algae. I got four and never see the it on my wood and rock


----------



## roadmaster (23 Jan 2017)

I have several wood pieces  covered with the stuff in photo and routinely see shrimp's,guppy fry,baby bristlenose fry working it over.
Have not moved the wood with anubia attached  in a couple year's and am pleased that the stuff only grows on the wood and a couple large river stones I placed in the tank two year's ago to hold the wood down.
I used to try and eradicate the stuff via Hydrogen peroxide or plucking it off with finger's /Hemostats, but now have come to like the look and the afore mentioned critter's also seem to like exploring it.


----------



## NathanG (30 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> It is indeed but not only to get rid of it.. I have this one growing and dissapearing in my low tech tank.. It pops up somewhere and a few months later it is reducing or completely gone again.. Everytime i see it i'm hopping to get something like that on the above picture..  Darn stuff, i have no idea why.. Might be the shrimps like it beter if it is aged enough and than eat it all..



It's filling in like mad now. The bottom rock i have is nearly completely green, although i did try to attach some moss but i buggered it up a little so waiting for it to possibly grow. Unfortunately its spread to the glass but the shrimp will hopefully take care of most of it.



AnhBui said:


> Golden longfin pleco is a perfect candidate for cleaning this type of algae. I got four and never see the it on my wood and rock



Will keep this in mind incase it goes wrong thanks.



roadmaster said:


> I have several wood pieces  covered with the stuff in photo and routinely see shrimp's,guppy fry,baby bristlenose fry working it over.
> Have not moved the wood with anubia attached  in a couple year's and am pleased that the stuff only grows on the wood and a couple large river stones I placed in the tank two year's ago to hold the wood down.
> I used to try and eradicate the stuff via Hydrogen peroxide or plucking it off with finger's /Hemostats, but now have come to like the look and the afore mentioned critter's also seem to like exploring it.



Yeh wasn't too keen on H202 everytime i get some algae so will just let the shrimp do it's thing.


----------

